# Erre Due



## sue-ellen (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi girls

I was wondering if anyone has any email address or website for Erre Due?  I brought some of their products back to Australia and im in desperate need for some more!!

Thankyou


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 10, 2007)

i did a search but couldn't find a site or email address.


----------



## sue-ellen (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh thanks.  I tried that too and no success so far!

Well if anyone comes across it please let me know!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 10, 2007)

Ermmm sue-ellen where exactly do you live? I live in Greece and we have Erre Due here (from what I understood you need to buy some Erre Due products)!Send me a message if you want and I think we'll work this out!


----------



## Leliforever (Dec 22, 2009)

are the products any good??
a friend of mine told me to buy the eyeshadows..she said they are a must have and are very very pigmented.the palettes are not expensive at all so I was thinking i should buy one!


----------



## Angelikoula (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi there,
  	like yourself I'm looking to buy Erre Due products...I have contacted them from Australia and they won't send products from Greece.
http://www.erredue.gr/welcome-en.html
  	this is their email address....would like to find out if you are more successful than me...
  	cheers
  	Angie


----------

